# Off Axis Bird house



## bitshird (May 17, 2011)

Here is a thing I learned last Saturday about off center turning, given the twisted nature of West Tennessee I thought I'd make a twisted little bird house, Now I have to find the itty bitty birds to glue on the door perch. It's not necessary to spend 200.00 on an eccentric chuck, this was done on a cheap Barracuda.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 17, 2011)

Ken, that's quite neat. A bit of a visual delight.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 17, 2011)

That's pretty darn cool.  Looks like it's for the birds in hobbit (sp) land.


----------



## el_d (May 17, 2011)

Pretty sweet Ken, nice job. 

Reminds me of that ol nursery rhyme:
There was a crocked bird who had a crocked house....... That don't know how to spell, or something like that.


----------



## bitshird (May 17, 2011)

I may put an article in the library, I'm going to try this on a pen first if that works, it'll become a pen for crooked documents and worthless checks LOL and an article.


----------



## bensoelberg (May 17, 2011)

If it works, we should probably start a program to turn crooked pens for politicians... :biggrin:


----------



## el_d (May 17, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I may put an article in the library, I'm going to try this on a pen first if that works, it'll become a pen for crooked documents and worthless checks LOL and an article.



Excellent!


----------



## bobjackson (May 17, 2011)

Neat. Good job.


----------



## ohiococonut (May 17, 2011)

*Cool!* I like it!!


----------



## EBorraga (May 17, 2011)

Pretty nifty there Ken. It reminds me of a crankshaft:biggrin:.


----------



## Oldwagon (May 17, 2011)

Craft supply has the little birds.


----------



## bitshird (May 17, 2011)

Ernie I would have thought a twisted individual like your self would notice, we had a member from the Memphis club at our wood turning club give a demo Saturday and I couldn't wait to get back to the shop. Basically the same thing is involved, as on a crank lathe. I buggered up a couple places, but it was the first try, next I want to try it with some wet wood and watch it warp after I turn it.


----------



## holmqer (May 17, 2011)

Excellent job, I have been meaning to try this sort of multi-axis turning


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 17, 2011)

That is neat Ken. When I see it I think of Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Padre (May 17, 2011)

Ken, that is really cool!  I love it.


----------



## holmqer (May 18, 2011)

I've seen the little birds at Michaels, A. C. Moore and Hobby Lobby. Hopefully you have one of those type of stores nearby


----------



## Rangertrek (May 18, 2011)

Ken, very nice and a real eye catcher!:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (May 18, 2011)

holmqer said:


> I've seen the little birds at Michaels, A. C. Moore and Hobby Lobby. Hopefully you have one of those type of stores nearby



Eric, my wife is dragging me to Hobby Lobby Friday evening, I'll look for them, thanks.


----------



## mountainrocker (May 30, 2011)

Love it, great job!


----------

